# Chunky burps - is this GERD?



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hello all - I'm fairly new to this site and have not posted under this topic before. I am in the process of being diagnosed and my doctor is leaning towards IBS-D. Here's what I'd like to know: Sometimes, after eating, I get a lot of belching where I am actually burping bits of food back up into my mouth (ewwwww). This is accompanied by a burning in my throat and sometimes I get heartburn, too. I don't get heartburn very often, but when I do it can range from mildly annoying to excruciating. Sometimes I go for a day or two with a feeling that there is something stuck in my throat. Does this sound like GERD? I tried Prilosec OTC about amonth ago but it didn't seem to help. I am also confused about how to use it - can you go beyond the 2-week treatment? The package made it sound like you can only take for two weeks and then you should be better. Anyone have any advice?Thanks!Marty


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Hi IBSnewbie, Well Iam an IBS Oldie, but I guess no one else has trouble with burps but us!! I think if you still are having problems after 2 weeks of Prilosec, they say you should see your DR.. I had the problem of burping very sour liquid(YUK) and seen my gastro Dr and had a scope that revealed I had very bad GERD, Itook Prilosec for a month and then Zantac for months after, but I am IBS D and I could not tolerate any of those meds, the D was just too much and I could not stop it. I have to leave the house at some point in time!!


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi IBSnewbie, I went to the Docs just this week with pain in the chest, like you I can't take Zantic it gives me uncontrolable D. The Doc is sending me to a cardialogist but I am sure it is gerd. It is getting so that I get it whatever I eat or drink. I also get the pain in the middle of my shoulder blades. I am taking more and more antacid so am getting more and more D. I have IBS but no one mentions gerd. This time the doc gave me Ranitic tablets which is Ranitidine Hydrochloride ? I have to take 1 twice a day.It is getting me down, I never seem to be without pain now. It is all in my upper body, chest, back and ribs. Anyone else the same? Davo


----------



## Knotty (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi - new to this board - not Gerd or ulcers or IBS - unfortunately.I have brought up burning liquid and/or chunks. Also get the burning sensation from mid-abdomen up into throat. Also get chest and back pain - even into shoulders sometimes. Woke up twice this week with chest pain. Expect it's Gerd and am seeing Dr. about cholesterol but will insist he address both the Gerd and IBS as well.I tried Prevacid before and it made my diarrhea worse. It's SO frustrating - I'm also going to ask the Dr. to refer me to a gastroenterologist - though he probably won't. But I think it's high time these things were looked at in total - get the right diet and meds for all the gastro symptoms. It's just ridiculous how they treat each thing separately, they have to be inter-related in my opinion.I am taking Gaviscon now for the Gerd and my husband has raised my bed by about 4 inches. It's supposed to be 6 inches but with a change in diet, Gaviscon and the raised bed - I had no pain last nite. But am having to take the Gaviscon for the burning.I think anytime we have chest pain - and going into back and/or down arm - we should be seeing the Dr. Although how many ECG's and X-rays and "scopes" do you have to have???I noticed on the IBS board that people were posting about taking Questran for diarrhea - this might help me with that problem as well as the cholesterol. It sure would be nice to take one med for two problems! Would be even better to take one med for ALL the problems.Good Luck to both of you!


----------

